
Tech workers seeking an edge on peers turn to all-meat ‘carnivore diet’ - boringusername
https://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Tech-workers-seeking-an-edge-on-their-peers-do-an-13377065.php
======
mango7283
I enjoy a fatty meats as much as anyone but giving up veggies entirely even
though it objectively hurts ones ability to go to the toilet comfortably turns
this into farce for me.

~~~
nil_pointer
Fiber. Most all-meat diets suggest taking fiber or psyllium husk supplements
for this very reason.

~~~
mango7283
Good for them then. I'm not sure why this is better than just eating
vegetables in some capacity but that's not for me to judge I guess.

~~~
nil_pointer
It's for keeping your body in ketosis. High fat, moderate protein, and
zero/very low carbs - which is why people diet this way.

------
cellularmitosis
This episode of "What I've learned" may be of interest to readers of this
thread: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isIw2AN_-
XU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isIw2AN_-XU)

------
orangeshark
Makes me wonder if there isn't really one single type of diet that is good for
everyone. The best diet for a person might be more meat, more vegetables, or
some other food group which is based on many different factors.

------
arkitaip
Christ, we know eating red meat is bad for you. We know that a balanced diet
favoring vegetables is good for you. Why are seemingly well educated and
intelligent people on this awful diet?

~~~
b_tterc_p
Eating a diet of meat probably does make you feel good. Especially in the
morning and at lunch, the fats will keep you full all day so you’ll eat less
garbage (e.g. Diet Coke as mentioned in the article). That’s not to say it
won’t have some serious repercussions down the line, but I would be it does
create a sort of local optimum that may be better than the average American
artificial diet.

